# Irritable bowel syndrome.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Intern Med J. 2006 Nov;36(11):724-8. Links Irritable bowel syndrome.Talley NJ.Mayo Clinic College of Medicine, Dyspepsia Center, Clinical Enteric Neuroscience Translational and Epidemiological Research Program, Rochester, Minnesota 55905, USA. talley.nicholas###mayo.eduConceptually, the irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) has been considered a brain-gut functional disorder, but this paradigm is under serious challenge. There is increasing evidence that organic disease of the gastrointestinal tract can be identified in subsets of patients who fulfil the Rome criteria for IBS. Evidence for subtle inflammatory bowel disease, serotonin dysregulation, bacterial overgrowth and central dysregulation continue to accumulate. The underlying causes of IBS remain to be adequately identified, but postinfectious IBS is a clear-cut entity. Furthermore, a genetic contribution to IBS also seems likely. Diagnosis continues to be based on the symptom profile and the absence of alarm features. A heightened awareness of coeliac disease masquerading as IBS is becoming accepted. Management remains largely based on symptomatic rather than on disease-modifying therapy, but this is likely to change in the near future. Here, recent advances in the pathophysiology and management of IBS are considered.PMID: 17040359 I highly respect Dr Talleys work.Its interesting what he say's about Post Infectious IBS and this from the last Report from the 6th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal DisordersBy: Douglas A. Drossman, MD and William F. Norton, IFFGD"Some of the major research advances that support the integrated or biopsychosocial approach include: "Demonstration of post-infectious IBS as a brain-gut disorderThe role of brain imaging in understanding the modulation of visceral pain"http://www.iffgd.org/symposium2005report.htmland of course serotonin dysregulation in the communication between the gut brain and brain.


----------

